# 6 weeks out and dieting but energy seems to be low



## Braw16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting ready for my first show on May 4th I'm doing the physique part. I'm not big enough for the bb plus with a bad hip have to go easy on legs. I'm just having trouble with energy especially in the morning. I wake up 5:45 and head to the gym for a hour of cardio and when I get home I eat right away but I'm dead for the next 4-6 hours any suggestions or anything I could take I have to stay strict to my diet though. I will lay it out. 

Wake 5:45 
2 fat burners and 2 scoops of bcaa's

6:15-7:15 cardio
I sip on bcaa's 

7:45-8
8oz tilapia 1/2 cup oatmeal in water 1tsp fish oil

11:00
7oz 99% ground turkey 
1oz of almond butter
Greens 

12:30-1:00 workout 

2:30 
2 scoops whey 
1/2 cup of oatmeal

4:30
7oz 99% ground turkey
6oz sweet potato
Greens

7:30 
8oz of tilapia 
1oz almond butter 
Greens 

10-10:30
2 scoops of whey 

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

My guess is you're maxing out your adrenals with the 2 fat burners.  When was the last time you took a solid month away from any stimulants?  Also, contest prep sucks and you will feel low energy, it's to be expected when you cut your carbs like you are.


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 25, 2013)

About 2 months ago thats kinda what I was thinking


----------



## Bodyrite guy (Feb 17, 2018)

Your dead because of that diet my friend why ? Why barely any 
 carbs  u dont even really eat anycarbs till 230 pm thats way to long not including the hrs you sleep with no meals and the way that diet is your gonna chew up way too much muscle I understand its physique but your upper body should have some thickness to it ,bro u need to throw some more sweet potato some cream of rice green apple or a peach into it so many things missing there i've done and still do compete since 1999 and have been on many diff diets and counted- weighed  and depleted many many times that diet is not good bro


----------



## Seeker (Feb 17, 2018)

Low energy, hard to sleep, cold when no matter what the temp is. Yeah dieting sucks especially when you get down to the low single digit bf%


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

for my prep. Ive cut out bcaa's 4weeks out (as it does fill up glycogen storages in muscle) to really get that dry look. It was a hell ,but sure it payed off. just a thing u might wanna try next time. maybe.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2018)

Bodyrite guy said:


> Your dead because of that diet my friend why ? Why barely any
> carbs  u dont even really eat anycarbs till 230 pm thats way to long not including the hrs you sleep with no meals and the way that diet is your gonna chew up way too much muscle I understand its physique but your upper body should have some thickness to it ,bro u need to throw some more sweet potato some cream of rice green apple or a peach into it so many things missing there i've done and still do compete since 1999 and have been on many diff diets and counted- weighed  and depleted many many times that diet is not good bro




I do think more carbs would help you, esp in the AM


----------

